# Notebook kühlen - sinnvoll?



## Nina (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ihr!

Jetzt von mir auch mal eine Hardwarefrage 

Hatte gestern auf meinem Asus Pro60 mal ausnahmesweise ein Spiel testen wollen (sonst arbeite ich nur damit), aber nach dem Intro war das Ding bereits so heiß das man ihn als Gartengrill verwenden hätte können (außerdem roch es sogar schon fies  ) 

Ich muß sagen das Notebook ist erfahrungsgemäß nie das kühlste, und gerade jetzt bei über 30° Aussentemperatur wohl erst recht nicht, deshalb meine Frage:

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Notebook Kühlpads? Sowas hier mein ich:

klick

Bringen die was? Überlege halt ob ich sowas kaufen sollte. Kann so ein Pad tatsächlich die Lebensdauer eines Notebooks erhöhen. (Es ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt, und derzeit mein Hauptarbeitsrechner, deshalb wollte ich es schon gern noch etwas erhalten  )

Ach so, der Lüfter ist übrigens in Ordnung, hab ihn mir angeschaut, nix verschmutzt oder so...und laut Monitoring Tools rennt auch sonst alles einwandfrei. 

Werte sind im "Leerlauf" beim Rechner im Moment:

Motherboard:  58°
CPU:             62°
Festplatte :    51°

Um wieviel würden die denn wohl ungefähr runter gehen mit einem Kühlpad?

Wär toll wenn jemand Erfahrung damit hat oder mir etwas raten könnte 

Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------

